# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Движок обновлен.

## anton_dr

Просьба сообщить, если заметите ошибки / недочеты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> Просьба сообщить, если заметите ошибки / недочеты.


в русскоязычной части сайта сообщение об ошибочно введенном пароле написано по английски

----------


## anton_dr

Спасибо, исправлено.

----------

